# Worldmark purchase for II accessibility?



## hurnik (Jun 28, 2015)

I didn't see a forum for Worldmark.

Currently I own multiple weeks with HGVC, that only trades via RCI.
I do have an SFX Resorts Diamond membership, but SFX puts some hefty restrictions on Vida locations (once every 3 years) and II supposedly has none (Grand Mayan, etc.)

I heard Worldmark was the "cheapest" way to get access to II?

If so, how many points would be needed to get a 2 bedroom Grand Luxxe via II exchange via Worldmark?

(room availability, etc. permitting)?


----------



## ronparise (Jun 28, 2015)

hurnik said:


> I didn't see a forum for Worldmark.
> 
> Currently I own multiple weeks with HGVC, that only trades via RCI.
> I do have an SFX Resorts Diamond membership, but SFX puts some hefty restrictions on Vida locations (once every 3 years) and II supposedly has none (Grand Mayan, etc.)
> ...



Worldmark is a sub forum here under Wyndham

You might want to visit WMowners.com

Worldmark is not cheap and you dont get a "free" II account with Worldmark. If you want cheap access to II buy a week at an II affiliated resort and buy an II membership

Im told Worldmark trades well in II, but I dont exchange much so I wont advise on that


----------



## CO skier (Jun 28, 2015)

hurnik said:


> I heard Worldmark was the "cheapest" way to get access to II?
> 
> If so, how many points would be needed to get a 2 bedroom Grand Luxxe via II exchange via Worldmark?



WorldMark is not the cheapest, but it does offer the advantage of searching with the trading power of a 3 bedroom, but only pay for a 2 bedroom (10,000 credits) or 1 bedroom (9,000) credits when a match is made.

All exchanges are 4,000 credits within 60 days.

The II exchange is the annual fee ($89) + exchange fee (about $200) + the credits.

WM credits have a 2 year life, so you could buy a 6,000 credit account then join II  every other year and exchange into a 2 bedroom.

That's the short story on WorldMark and II.


----------



## presley (Jun 28, 2015)

You may also want to check out Shell for II exchanges. All Shell points accounts come with II gold membership and I believe the high season 2 bedrooms are all 4500 points for an exchange. If you can exchange on shorter notice, you get the deep discounted point exchanges that everyone else gets.

You can get a contract for next to nothing, but you pay high for MFs. So, you have to weigh the cost of purchase to the annual fees + the cost of paying for membership in II (if you buy WM instead). It trades very well in II, though.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 28, 2015)

My post concerns all points systems that use a crossover grid exchanging with II.  

If you traditionally want a fairly popular time (impacts both tdi and ability to exchange in last minute) and want the larger units than a points exchange isn't going to be as cost effective as getting a good one bedroom with fairly low MF's and in an ideal world gets you an AC.  Grand Luxxe may be exempt from AC use, but I am not sure about that.

Conversely if you want studios and 1 br;s during lower seasons especially if it is in times where units might still be available within flex change that points may be the least expensive way to go.


----------



## hurnik (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I will continue to research more (no rush and these things need to be thought out carefully).


----------

